# do bettas enjoy tank mates??



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Right now I am in the middle of setting up a new 15 gallon tank for my betta fish. I decided to upgrade because my betta seemed to be getting really bored in his 5.5 gallon tank. Besides the bigger living space and live plants that I am planning on adding, I was wondering if some tank mates might keep him occupied. My question is, does anyone have any opinions on this matter. Will my betta enjoy a little company, or will he just tolerate it at best? Thank you.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

its somthing you have to try and see what happens. every betta is different. some bettas wont care about tank mates, some will love them, and some will murder them. it just depends on your betta and how he feels about others coming in on his teritory. just be sure that none of the fish have big wavey fins, and they need the same parameters and temperature (i mean dont stick no goldfish with your betta. one enjoys cold water the other needs the warm)


----------



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

I have 3 males, each in a 3 gallon tank- 2 are great with the tetra's in with them- they flare at them sometimes (It's rare) but it seems to be more out of boredom than anything. (They did chase them a little on the first 2 days, but I think they were curious, it's been years now and they seem so fine with each other) The tetra's can even steal the food out of their mouths and they don't seem to care, they just look for another piece. The other male though, he started to eat the tetra's eyes within a month (gross) so he lost his tank mate "privileges." I also had a male in a large community tank, with colorful guppies and platies even, he was fine. Very non-aggressive. I introduce a sick fish to that tank though and killed most of it off (learned to use QT tanks after that, argh) 

I've also had a large group of female betta's in a community tank, and they were extremely non-aggressive towards the other fish. Then I got a new female betta, named Hecate, and she was oddly aggressive and also started going for the eyes. Killed quite a few things before I figured out who it was. She ended up living in a breeder net in that tank for quite a while. She's older now and seems to be far less aggressive. She's back living with a new group of girls.

So, from my experience, I'd say- for the most part you are fine, but you do have the chance of getting a pissy one. Pretty much what the person before me said 

I would go for it if I were you ;p You're already setting it up, I'd start off with a few additions and would bet it would be fine. You can always get more tank mates later too ;D


----------



## inspiringmind (Jun 1, 2008)

I had just my Betta for awhile. Then I thought he would like some mates cause that tank just looked so huge. LOL I have been watching some but I put two Mollies and two algae feeders in and he seems to be doing fine. No one is chasing anyone. Except the two mollies who play. Funny enough, I bought my mollies and feeders at Wally world and the girls said, won't the Betta try to hurt the other fish? I told her no, I mean, of course you have your temperamental Betta every so often, but usually they are good as long as it isn't another Betta. I say try a few and see what happens.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a few corydoras catfish because everyone who has them seem to love them, but I don't know if I have the right substrate. I just put in eco-complete and it is fine, but not as fine as sand. Is this ok? Thank you.


----------



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if it is technically the best thing, but I have 4 cories on eco-complete and their barbels are very much how they should be. I believe they've been on it for 3 years now? Maybe 2.5


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

corys like to sift and borrow their faces through the substate to find food. thats how they do it in the wild rivers and thats how i would assume they do it in aquariums. so of course if its gravle, they cant do that so i guess as long as they do that in your substate i think its fine


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well...along the same line, I now don't know if my origional filter plan will be good enough for more fish. Origionally I had just planned on having my betta in the tank, but I really think that he needs something to keep him occupied. I was planning on using the azoo palm filter that he has on his 5.5 gallon now along with another one. Now I'm not sure that that will cut it with more fish. I only plan on adding a few at first though. The reason that I was going with 2 smaller filters is that my betta is not too good at swimming in a current and staying away so that he does not get his tail sucked in. Any suggestions? Does anyone have a similar setup? Thanks.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas for mid-swimming fish that are NOT livebearers that would be good for my betta. I really do not want millions of baby fish in my tank (have had this before)! Also, I always feel so bad knowing that many of them are being eaten before they even get a chance. Thank you.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Most tetras are mid to low level swimmers.


----------



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll back that up. I have tetra's in several of my tanks with bettas, there was only one of my male betta's that was aggressive towards them (so he's alone now) I love tetras :3 I've had Black, Neon, and Pristella in with them- Which are mostly mid level, not real aggravating towards the betta, no babies


----------

